# Auglaize River Carpin'



## jhammer (Jun 13, 2011)

I took a trip down to the Auglaize River this morning in search of some fish. There were carp everywhere so I knew what my target was. I tied on a rust brown Mud Bug and started casting. Within 10 minutes I hooked the first carp of the day. After the carp from the area spooked, I tried a new place just downstream. I noticed some good sized carp in there. I made a cast and started a twitching retrieve when all of a sudden my line became tight and my retrieve stopped. I set the hook and there was an explosion. I seen my backing knot in about 4 seconds! After a long and tiring battle, I landed one of my personal best carp. 

Carp #1










Carp #2


----------



## flytyer (Jan 3, 2005)

Nice looking carp, jhammer. They put up a heck of a fight on the fly rod.


----------



## jhammer (Jun 13, 2011)

They sure do. Nothing but raw power!


----------

